

The Effects of Pricing a Portion of the Lanes on Congested Highways [pdf] - nkurz
http://faculty.wcas.northwestern.edu/~jdh386/documents/PI_from_LL.pdf

======
softgrow
The paper is long and I'm not sure where the economic magic happens but to be
able to trade waiting time for money is truly a good thing for all. Sometimes
I really am in a hurry and am willing to pay for it, other times not, but by
not being able to pay I'm frustrated and all of us are poorer for it.

This of course assumes that the money I pay does not become a profit center -
two examples - \- If I'm at Disneyland and I can pay to cut ahead in the queue
this is only good if the money I pay goes to those in the queue who wait
longer, if it doesn't then everyone is suddenly paying more for the same ride
\- This ties in with the work on Shoup and parking pricing. If I'm wanting to
park my car at the kerb in many cities I cannot pay as the parking is time
limited and popular and parked out. The only way I can get a park is to spend
ages searching for for a free bay. Alternatively if the parking is priced
appropriately I can trade off the search time for money.

I did cringe a bit where the author worried about protecting the poor. This
argument is often put, but if the "lexus lane" on one day makes the difference
between keeping or losing your minimum wage job it is helping the poor. What
is forgotten that the amazingly low value that wage earners place on their
leisure time, typically $3-$8 per hour of leisure time really distorts the
economics in ways you might not expect.

~~~
rbaud
Austin is currently in the process of expanding one of its major roadways to
include 2 new toll lanes.

Drivers in a hurry can pony up a toll to skip traffic, but public buses can
make use of the lanes as well.

More info: [http://www.texastribune.org/2013/11/29/in-austin-toll-
lanes-...](http://www.texastribune.org/2013/11/29/in-austin-toll-lanes-may-
boost-bus-service-riders/)

~~~
TheCoelacanth
Buses are what really punches a hole in the idea that these lanes hurt the
poor. By letting buses skip traffic, they are actually more likely to help the
poor.

------
chrismcb
They are adding a Toll/HOV lane to 405 in the Seattle area. There will now be
two HOV lanes and both will be converted to tolls for solo drivers. I couldn't
wade through the article to see the conclusion. But I'm not exactly buying
into it helping. Right now there are 3 free lanes, and one HOV lane. During
rush hour the HOV lane is under utilized. So adding a second lane means only
toll users will make use of the new lanes (i am sure HOV use will increase,
but not by much, as it could increase today) So some people will chose to pay
the toll, if traffic is bad. If it isn't, they won't as there isn't much
benefit. The question is, is the cost of adding the second lane worth it? I
would think that making the second lane free would be more beneficial, to the
environment, and to the travel time. And how long will it take them to recoup
the cost of adding the second lane? I'm not against making the single HOV lane
also a toll lane, I just don't see how adding a second one is a win.

